# Disbudded Bud "Erupting" Pus??



## KidMandy (May 23, 2012)

We brought home a new Alpine doeling on Monday.  I'm not sure how old she is, but she's about the same size as another doeling we have who is 8 wks. old.  The new girl was disbudded by her previous owner (not very well, you can see scarring and her buds are quite long) and today one of the buds has pus or some kind of whitish fluid coming out the top.  She doesn't seem bothered, is eating and drinking, but I'm concerned that this is attracting flies and what that could cause.

She also has sore mouth (UGH!!) which we did not know when we picked her up.  I'm not sure if this is related or not.

Our other two doelings are disbudded and did not have anything like this.  Any tips are much appreciated!!


----------



## TinyHouses (May 23, 2012)

If you don't have her away from your other animals go do that right now!  Sore mouth is extremely contagious, and yes, you can catch it too!
Can you post a picture of the bud?  Sore mouth doesn't have to be on her mouth, & I am curious if she has a bit on her head as well...just a thought.  If it is infected she will need an appropriate antibiotic, and honestly a vet trip may not be the worst idea if she ahs multiple problems.
Post that Pic & well go from there


----------



## KidMandy (May 23, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures:












We have her separated as best we can, but we don't have a lot of space just yet to actually keep her to herself completely.  We are using disposable gloves to handle her if we need to handle her, and our children are not to go near her at all.

I also just noticed when taking the pictures that the eye on the same side has some yellowy discharge.  Geesh, we are not having much luck at all with our first run at goats!!


----------



## TinyHouses (May 23, 2012)

Poor thing.  They did a horrible job disbudding, it almost looks as though it hasnt been done at all!  She will likely battle scurs for life (well you will anyway) .  It looks as though she has an infection, her eye looks a little red in that picture too?.  I would likely have the vet culture her & see what type of antibiotic she should be on.  Personally I would also wash it really well with warm water and soap and see if I could express the pus (keep those gloves on).  I'd follow up with iodine 7%, if you can get it.  I'd also check her temp, which can be 101-104 normal range, and see if she has a fever.  I saw in another post you have a vet nearby, I'd probably do all of the above & get the vet to come take a look see.  Hope sheshe is better soon!!!


----------



## Mzyla (May 23, 2012)

Yes, poor thing! Anything of that color and consistency it is infection. My cat had similar discharge from fighting wild pests/predators. It was oozing from bite wounds. I kept on squeezing, cleaning with Peroxide, putting antiseptic ointment on, and crushing some antibiotic pills in his food....for several days. He's got cured after about a week.


----------



## hcppam (May 23, 2012)

poor baby. Can they not re-burn the buds? After the infection is gone.


----------



## Mzyla (May 23, 2012)

This whole burning/reburning is horrible barbaric thing.
It will be easier for every one involved to cut off future scurs.
As I have find out, there is no nerve or blood in scurs.
It took us few seconds and it was painless and clean operation.

See my old Post with pictures and Video here:

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18713


----------



## KidMandy (May 23, 2012)

Our large animal vet used a sedative and injected pain medication before disbudding our other kids.  Would that help in easing a reburning??  This little girl came from a dairy farm with almost 500 goats.  My guess is they disbud as fast as they can since there are so many to do.  There were a few older does with curled scurs at the farm.  I feel so bad for her.  I don't know how long ago she was done, but the burn marks have healed over.

Thanks for the link Mzyla.  We are learning a lot.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (May 24, 2012)

My sister has an Alpine that had Scurs.. he ended up fighting with her other goats and breaking one off.. they surgically removed his horn bed and he no longer has scurs... Maybe see if your vet can do that.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 24, 2012)

Just to share our recent scur incident.  One of our bucks  (5 months old) had some very twisted scurs going on and they were curving back into his skull so we knew we should do something.  We were not totally sure of what to do and kept going over options for days...band?....cut a little off the end with clippers or get one of those wire saws?....reburn?....call the vet to have them removed (I was really not on board with that last one after seeing pics and hearing some stories about the process).

We decided to start by shaving the haird off to get a better look at them and then try to clip them back first.  After shaving, it seemed like the were wide at the base but thin and crumbly as they grew out, so I snipped the tips off with our hoof shears to check for any signs of bleeding.  No blood at all, so I cut a little more.

AND THEN as I was clipped off the second sliver, the entire things popped right off in my hand!!  Freaked me out big time and he just looed at me like "wth did you do!"  He was bleeding, though not badly, so I quickly cauterized it with the disbudding iron.  I felt just awful about the whole mess and if I ever have to do something like that again, I will be getting my vet involved.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 24, 2012)

If you have a good large animal vet, then I would get her in to the vet. The horns have cavities that go right into the sinus cavity. I would not fool around with this.


----------



## KidMandy (May 24, 2012)

Our awesome vet just stopped by.  He cleaned her with Peroxide and gave me five doses of antibiotics.  It's his guess that she was disbudded late and that her horns just grew too long.  I guess only time will tell if she develops scurs.  He knows the farm where she came from and said he was going to talk to the owner about her disbudding practices.


----------



## redtailgal (May 24, 2012)

Poor girl!

I'm glad he's gonna talk to them, the obviously need a little help on disbudding.

I saw that you homeschool!  Me too!


----------

